# how much BCAAs to take while cutting?



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

I rarely use bcaa in past, I'm using it now to try n hold mass as much as possible. How much and when is best? Is it same on non training days? Atm I take 1g breakfast, 4g training, 1g bedtime. Holla at me


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Nobody buddy? Damn


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mainly use them in my intra workout shake and have 10g, no matter if bulking or cutting


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I only have mine intra workout (15g)


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

i try to only use it when im doing fasted cardio but the stuff ive got now is that nice i end up having 10 gram during workouts and any cardio i do ..from what ive read tho if youve had a meal containing protein within say a couple of hours ther isnt really any need for it as your body will be well stocked up on aminos from the meal you had anyways..cant hurt to take it during any workout tho i suppose


----------



## uae_400 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm using BCAA 10g after workout and before cardio


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Dude in my opinion probably the most important sups to be taking during cutting. Your body is going into survival mode and bcaa will prevent muscle being used instead if fat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you have a decent protein powder, then there should already be enough BCAA's in there, in my opinion.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Use Bcaa's intra workout but when prepping for a show I will neck some right before fasted cardio.

I use the product below, tastes good and is stimulant free as well:

http://gonutrition.com/amino-go


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

wouldnt bother with them, save the money and buy yourself some food. how many kcals below maintenance are u cutting by?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Omada said:


> Dude in my opinion probably the most important sups to be taking during cutting. Your body is going into survival mode and bcaa will prevent muscle being used instead if fat.


Oh dear....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Prior to fasted cardio and intra weights.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I use them between meals in my water.

A great supplement!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

not the best of help on how much to eat on a cut but some good info i came across searching about BCCA HTH ?

BCCA are extremely popular for boosting protein synthesis during and after training sessions, in addition to providing a convenient between-meal spike in the muscle-building amino leucine. However, with the explosion in popularity of BCAA supplementation, the role of whole food sources of BCAAs is often overlooked.

Chewing and swallowing your aminos will never be as easy as simply mixing a powder in water. On the other hand, man cannot and should not live on supplements alone. If you're looking to up your diet's anabolic and recovery-aiding potential, check out this breakdown of the BCAA content in some popular protein sources:

POPULAR FOOD BCAA CONTENT

FOOD SERVING PROTEIN BCAAS LEUCINE ISOLEUCINE VALINE BCAA LEUCINE

(PER G OF PROTEIN)

CHICKEN BREAST 6OZ 36G 6.6G 2.9G 1.8G 1.9G 0.18 0.08

95% LEAN BEEF 6OZ 36G 6.2G 2.8G 1.6G 1.8G 0.17 0.08

CANNED TUNA 6OZ 33G 5.6G 2.5G 1.5G 1.6G 0.17 0.08

WILD SALMON 6OZ 34G 5.9G 2.7G 1.5G 1.7G 0.17 0.08

FLANK STEAK 6OZ 36G 6.2G 2.8G 1.6G 1.8G 0.17 0.08

TALAPIA 6OZ 34G 5.9G 2.7G 1.6G 1.6G 0.17 0.08

TURKEY BREAST 6OZ 40G 5.2G 2.8G 1.1G 1.3G 0.13 0.07

EGG 1 6.3G 1.3G 0.54G 0.3G 0.4G 0.21 0.09

EGG WHITE 1 3.6G 0.8G 0.3G 0.2G 0.3G 0.23 0.09

ROASTED PEANUTS 6OZ 12G 6.8G 3.1G 1.7G 2G 0.14 0.07

This table reveals some interesting information about the BCAA content of popular foods. For example, turkey breast provides more total protein than any of the other proteins per ounce-not including eggs and egg whites, which aren't usually measured in ounces-but the smallest amount of total BCAAs. By comparison, a 6 oz serving of dry-roasted peanuts packs more leucine and total BCAAs than any of the meat sources, but not nearly as much protein.

To minimize confusion and level the playing field a bit, I included the right two columns, which allow for better comparisons from one protein source to the next. Note that per gram of protein, eggs and egg whites provide the highest levels of BCAAs. Eggs again are also marginally superior when it comes to leucine content. This should be of interest to you because leucine is the main driver of muscle protein synthesis. That said, the amount of leucine is very similar per gram of total protein in all of the foods.

WHICH SHOULD I CHOOSE?

Any of the foods listed above are good sources of BCAAs. Research shows that 3 grams is the approximate amount of leucine needed at a given meal to maximize muscle protein synthesis, so 6 oz of any of these meats is on the low side of what you would want to consume at a meal.

If you can stomach them, six whole eggs or nine egg whites would allow you to hit the 3 gram leucine target. On the other hand, 6 oz of peanuts may not sound like a lot, but a handful is approximately 1 oz, give or take, so 6 oz is definitely a hefty portion.

The next step for you is to look at your meal plans, calorie intake, and macro breakdowns to see if you are consuming enough of these foods per meal in order to get 3 grams of leucine per meal. If not, and you can't increase your servings of these protein foods due to calorie or macro restrictions, then consider upping your intake through BCAA supplementation.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Omada said:


> Dude in my opinion probably the most important sups to be taking during cutting. Your body is going into survival mode and bcaa will prevent muscle being used instead if fat.


Lol that's some serious bro science right there!


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

rippedgreg said:


> wouldnt bother with them, save the money and buy yourself some food. how many kcals below maintenance are u cutting by?


Common sense at last!


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

fastcar_uk said:


> Lol that's some serious bro science right there!


No bro science I quite clearly stated in my opinion.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Omada said:


> No bro science I quite clearly stated in my opinion.


Your talking rubbish mate. The body does NOT go into survival mode when cutting. Explain to me how bcaas stop you going catabolic too pls. No copy and paste pls.


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Dude I'm no scientist I'm just saying what works best for me.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Omada said:


> Dude I'm no scientist I'm just saying what works best for me.


Good answer:thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If protein intake is high enough am not sure there is any benefit to extra BCAA supplements for someone unassisted, other than maybe if you do an IF diet, or exercise fasted.

In that case I'd take in the gaps between meals (if longer than 4-5 hours) or during fasted exercise sessions - 5-10g at a time is way more than ample.

May not even make a significant difference then, but if it is going to those are the times it might.


----------

